# yeah,another shot



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well for some reason I always get pm's and people asking to see my setup(don't know why).Well n e wayz here it is once again.thanks for looking ak


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I never get tired of seeing that tank, awesome job, great setup. fish look healthy


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks awesome, so colorful, how big is the tank???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> Looks awesome, so colorful, how big is the tank???


Thanks RB,It's a 125 gal.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats a very nice setup! The fish look amazing


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Are the goldfish feeders or just to add color?

Very nice tank.. Sadly though some of those fish will outgrow that 125..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pano617 said:


> Are the goldfish feeders or just to add color?
> 
> Very nice tank.. Sadly though some of those fish will outgrow that 125..


Them goldies are unfortunatly feeders I bought some fish that wont absolutly train over to prepared.And when the fish outgrow the 125,I'll invest into bigger.







Unfortunatly it's expensive to play this game up here.I already have well over $3000 invested into this setup.A180 gal tank alone will run me $850 up here(not ready to invest that yet,I would if it was a bigger tank but this is just ridiculous if you ask me).


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> Nice tank


Thanks for the words there guy


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> Nice fish


Thanks Fomoris


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

people probably ask u to see it so much b/c it is awesome, ur pacu is perfect lookin 2


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks furious p







The pacu grows like a weed and eats likes a horse.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how bout some close up pics of the fishies?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> how bout some close up pics of the fishies?


of which ones sir?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lookin' good.

How big is that bala?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Your not shittin about the cost up here. That bala is awesome.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

That's Damn Sexy David! Cept Fer That Pacu...Pacu Rhimes With Ewww!

LoL!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

channafreak said:


> That's Damn Sexy David! Cept Fer That Pacu...Pacu Rhimes With Ewww!
> 
> LoL!


Thanks B,Pacu also rhimes with F U,lol.Thanks for the words Brandon


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Well for some reason I always get pm's and people asking to see my setup(don't know why).Well n e wayz here it is once again.thanks for looking ak


That is a real nice setup you have there,can i have it,jk.how long this it take u to establish all that?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Well for some reason I always get pm's and people asking to see my setup(don't know why).Well n e wayz here it is once again.thanks for looking ak


That is a real nice setup you have there,can i have it,jk.how long this it take u to establish all that?
[/quote]

Thanks there Cash.It took me right around 1.5 months to fully set it up.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you have a generator for back up power? being in Alaska if your power goes out it might get cold fast. Also please give info on your filter set up and so on.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> Do you have a generator for back up power? being in Alaska if your power goes out it might get cold fast. Also please give info on your filter set up and so on.


Oh do I ever have back up power.I had a power outage about 6 or 7 months ago and I had to go buy a generator.As for heat I float haet packs(alot of them)better than nothing.As far as filtration goes I like to go over kill here I run 3 emp 400's and 2 magnum 350 canister deluxe.Also run a huge(30 gal worthbio chamber)for my wet/dry.







Have to get to work now.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome set up, do I see a Clown Knife back there in the back


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> Awesome set up, do I see a Clown Knife back there in the back


Sure do there guy,He is right around the 15 to 16 inch rangealong with my aro16 to 17 inch pacu16 inch 23 inch tire track 10 inch severum,Just to name a few of my big guys.Thanks for the words there guy!!!!


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

thats efen cool...I could watch those all day


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sassyV said:


> thats efen cool...I could watch those all day


Thanks for the kind words there sassy


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

awsome set up bro, My sister would love this tank becuase it's so damn colorful. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> awsome set up bro, My sister would love this tank becuase it's so damn colorful. Keep up the good work!


Thanks







it's the main attraction after I get home from work(I stare at it for hours on end).


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice fish


Thanks Fomoris








[/quote]

You deserve it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> Nice fish


Thanks Fomoris








[/quote]

You deserve it








[/quote]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

the parrot, arrow and bala are the best. How big is the pacu?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

VENOM said:


> the parrot, arrow and bala are the best. How big is the pacu?


The pacu is sitting at a healthy 16 to 17 inches


----------

